# I've developed a phobia of my Loaches D:



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

It's beyond stupid but months ago I had a dream that I had loaches wedged in my skin and in my cheeks and I had to pull them out of my body one by one... which is enough of the creepy detail but now I can't look at them without the phantom feeling coming back to me. It's been months and still they give me the creeps. I'm not entirely sure what to do about it D: 

I still love the guys but I just can't look at them for very long. I'm completely baffled by my reaction and I've become frustrated with myself over it. I know it's really weird but does anyone maybe have some advice? 

I'm kind of guessing where this thread should go since it's about fish but kinda not.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Eeeek I'm sorry! Try and think of them bringing you a good feeling when you look at them, like maybe imagine they feel like velvet and are swimming around your hands or something like that...Whatever would make you feel good that involves them...


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

I had a 10 gallon aquarium with a feeding hole. I had a dream where snails were crawling out and all over my body. (I have a little snail in the tank)

I took the tank back, got one that had a covered lid and that helped my problem.


You have to tell yourself it was a dream. That it never, and will never happen. You love them. Maybe just try forcing yourself to sit there and watch the tank for awhile and relax. I'm sure it will pass


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Lol I think loaches count as "other fish"  my brother has two kuhli loaches and I think they're weird! They are cool, though. They move super fast. However they hide in the substrate 99% of the time and I almost never see them.

Um, anyways, lol, I don't think these are those kinds of loaches (I actually think my brother has one kuhli and one dojo, I'm not big on loaches, though, ha, and I know there are other types) but as far as I know, they are pretty peaceful. They are not aggressive/predatory, they are bottom feeders. Although you probably already know that...

I don't really know how to help you get over your fear  but I'd assume it would go away after time. I've had some pretty vivid and unpleasant dreams, too 0.0


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks guys. I know it's a strange little fear. Logically I know it was a dream but when I watch them swim for too long I can 'feel' them in my cheeks and having to pull them out D: 

I'll try making myself sit there and watch them, trying to remember how they made me happy XD I do love the way they 'dance' after a water change without fail because of all the disturbance.


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Nov 19, 2012)

It's a long shot, and I might be completely derping because I've had a very long day and brain no work-y, but is there a possibility that the creepy dream could be a weird metaphor for some other anxiety or fear that you haven't noticed/explored, and now you're unfortunately dealing with an additional stress due to your brain's way of expressing it?


----------

